# Sortie RGB



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2001)

Alors là, je ne connais vraiment plus rien aux Macs...

J'ai regardé une photo des ports vidéo de l'iBook. La sortie video est de type RGB. La fiche ne ressemble à rien de ce que je peux connaitre (ça ressemble à de l'USB)... Sur le Cube il y'a une sortie video ADC et une sortie VGA 15 broches classique. Quel moniteur peut-on connecter sur la sortie RGB de l'iBook ? Tous les moniteurs genre PC que je connais ont une prise 15 broches... De plus, à quoi sert l'autre sortie video (circulaire) de l'iBook ???

Help !!!


----------



## vincent absous (5 Mai 2001)

Cette prise ressemble beaucoup à la prise qu'on trouve sur les consoles comme la PlayStation. De l'autre côté du cordon, on peut trouver une péritel.
Je sais pas si ça quelque chose à voir mais ça y resseble quand même.


----------



## juanfe (5 Mai 2001)

En fait pour brancher un écran RGV on
doit utiliser un petit adaptateur. S'il est 
en plus??? je ne sait pas.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Mai 2001)

Le connecteur RGB de l'iBook est un peu spécial, certes, mais ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une sortie VGA tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard une fois qu'on y a branché le cable (fourni). On peut donc le connecter à n'importe quel moniteur.
Le port AV permet de sortir une video composite (et le son) pour le brancher sur une tv (cable en option...)


----------

